# Nitrites.



## Kolbenschlag (Feb 3, 2003)

I added Bio-spira about a week ago and I had a spike in ammonia. Now My ammonia is gone, and the nitrites are spiked now. LIke 2.5 I think. My question is this: is this just the bio-spira running it's course or is this a regular cycle taking place? (Because bio-spira is supposed to be done in 24 hours) And at what point do the nitrites become a serious danger to my fish? If it reaches that point, what can I do?

Thanks.


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

normal,sometimes it takes a wile for the nitrite to go away,sometimes just a few days,the one time i used it it took about 8 days for the nitrite to go to 0


----------



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)

try using "PRIME" during your 10-20% water changes, its a water conditioner that detoxifies ammonia, nitrites, and nitrate


----------



## rufus (Jan 6, 2004)

Dont use anything to detox the tank, that defeats the purpose of cycling. biospira doesnt work in 24 hours usually, cometimes it tkes a few days. just let it be for a while and things will work themselves out.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Recently I did a fishless cycle with bio-spira using pure ammonia. It took a total 10 days. When my ammonia hit 0 the nitrites on mine was off the charts. But went down fast. If yours is at 2.5 I would say you'll either be ready tonite or t'row a.m. as long as you don't disturb the cycle. Mine was pinned at 8 ppm and in 3 days it was gone. Did you test nitrates yet. Any present. If yes you're on your way.


----------



## Kolbenschlag (Feb 3, 2003)

Can't find a nitrate test kit anywhere. How much do they usually run?


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

$ 4.49 USD from BigAls Nitrate Test Kit from Big Als


----------



## Kolbenschlag (Feb 3, 2003)

Thanks,

found one at the lfs but it was part of an "Aquarium testing kit" that was like 30 bucks and it had nitrite nitrate and ammoina plus ph. Since I already have all of this except nitrate teste, ill keep looking. I'd rather pay a little more here tomorrow than wait for big als shipping.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2004)

Kolbenschlag said:


> Can't find a nitrate test kit anywhere. How much do they usually run?


 Since Nitrate isn't toxic, it's not imperative that you own a test kit for it.

If you have a constant source of Ammonia, and your test kits aren't showing Ammonia or Nitrite; it's a safe bet that the Nitrogenous waste has been converted to Nitrate.


----------



## DonD (Mar 11, 2004)

How long it takes also depends on the bio load you have in the tank. The more fish the more of a spike and the longer it will take. I say all this presuming bio spira is the one that will actually work.
Nitrates are not necessarily toxic, but they DO cause a myriad of problems, including HITH, jumpy/easily spooked fish, and increased suceptability(sp?) to other diseases at levels at or above 40ppm. So you most certainly do need a test kit to monitor them.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2004)

DonD said:


> Nitrates are not necessarily toxic, but they DO cause a myriad of problems, including HITH, jumpy/easily spooked fish, and increased suceptability(sp?) to other diseases at levels at or above 40ppm. So you most certainly do need a test kit to monitor them.


 I didn't know that. I have no idea what my Nitrate levels are. Next time I'm in the pet store I'll look for a Nitrate test kit.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Nitrates are the only thing I test for anymore in my established tanks. I usually test every 6 months or so just to make sure my water changes are enough to keep them down.


----------



## PiranhasaurusRex (Feb 23, 2004)

rufus said:


> Dont use anything to detox the tank, that defeats the purpose of cycling. biospira doesnt work in 24 hours usually, cometimes it tkes a few days. just let it be for a while and things will work themselves out.


 Would there be a difference between detoxing ammonia, nitrites, and nitrates as opposed to eliminating them???

Don't know but this could be what fiveo93 meant.


----------



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)

to my understanding the ammo and nitrites are still present just not harmfull to the fish, one of my tanks was really kicking my ass through a cycle, so i experimented and did a 100% water changes, cleaned the filters in hot water, gravel too, so i could basically have a "new" tank. waited till i had a hint of ammo and added bio-spira, and treated my water with PRIME {water treatment and detoxifier}, it was completely cycled in 5-10 days nothing showing but nitrates. like i said, this was and experiment in which i lucked out with and i DO NOT recommend changing 100% percent water and using hot water to clean media and gravel, IMO just let the tank run its coarse.


----------

